# Minicom USB/Serial Communication



## mgm7 (Aug 30, 2001)

I am interested in using a USB to Serial Adaptor (like the Keyspan product) to connect my iBook/OS X to Cisco Routers and Sun Boxes via the admin / serial ports.

Has anyone accomplished this?  Is there a port of minicom or any communication application yet?


----------

